# motor oil



## kurtztree (Mar 26, 2004)

What kind of motor oil do you use for your stump grinder? How often do you change it?


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 26, 2004)

We run the usual automotive oils changing the oil and filter every 50 hrs.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 26, 2004)

We run Amsoil full synthetic. Change it every 200-250hrs.
Its great stuff. My truck oil, I change every 25,000 miles.
Hunter


----------



## rbtree (Mar 26, 2004)

Hunter,

I have an Amsoil bypass filter system on my Perkins diesel chipper.. havent changed the oil in three years....it is mighty black, but that is normal for diesel, right? 

But I think the bypass filters that use Scott single ply toilet paper are better..and cheaper.


----------



## bwalker (Mar 27, 2004)

RB, Have you done a oil analysis? If you havent already, I would soon.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hunter _
> *We run Amsoil full synthetic. Change it every 200-250hrs.
> Its great stuff. My truck oil, I change every 25,000 miles.
> Hunter *




Are you serious??? I bet you change the short block at 24,999!!!


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 27, 2004)

My John Deere diesel manual states regardless of the type of oil used in the machine, it should still be changed at least every year due to moisture penetrating into the oil. 

Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## bwalker (Mar 27, 2004)

Hunter, have you done acost analysis on your 25,000 mile drain interval? IN almost all cases better results can be had using a good dino oil for less money.


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 27, 2004)

I have a gasoline powered stump grinder and I run straight 30wt during the warm months and 15-40wt in the cold months. In my diesels I run 15-40wt year round.

Ben,
Let me know by PM if you think I'm off the mark.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 28, 2004)

Considering cost, Its much more economical with 25,000 mile drain interval, and regular oil wont perform as well. The price of this stuff is not much more than standard synthestic, and I am not spending time changing oil every 3000-5000 miles. 

Hunter


----------



## Stumper (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm running Pennzoil 30wt in my stump grinder. 30 wt because that is what the manufacturer recommends in all temps above freezing and Pennzoil because my mechanic is convinced that it is one of the best performing oils IN AIR COOLED ENGINES> Is he right? I don't know but I have no complaints. I also treat my engines with Slick 50. Does it really work? Well-------I documented 8% milage increases on a couple of vehicles and when I had my stump grinder rebuilt after 9 years (actully just re rung) It had no bearing slop and the cylinder dimensions were at factory new spec.-The re ringing was needed because I started getting oil blowby due to tired rings.

I like syntheics but take a different approach-I like to run 20% synthetic with 80% conventional oil and change at 5000 miles. That gives you most of the benefits of synthetic (cleanliness and wide range flowability) except for extended change intervals ---which I do not trust.


----------



## rbtree (Mar 28, 2004)

Bwalker,

I have an analysis kit, and need to do that, thanks for reminding me. 

stumper, I think that if you change your filter often, extended intervals should be fine. or use a bypass filter and eliminate changes.


----------



## bwalker (Mar 28, 2004)

> Considering cost, Its much more economical with 25,000 mile drain interva


 Not when you consider changing your bypasss filters/regular filter makeup oil and the required analysis.



> regular oil wont perform as well


 Unless your in a arctic climate(yourn not) there is very little if any performance differances between Amsoil and a quality synthetic. Certain diesel oils will equal amsoil performance at a 1/3 the cost.


----------



## kurtztree (Mar 28, 2004)

I went to the auto parts store for a oil filter on my 630B stump grinder. I almost fell over they wanted $79.95 for a vermeer oil filter for it. I ordered a couple of puralator oil filters for a little over seven bucks a piece.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 28, 2004)

In our grinders we use Rotela 15-40 and change it every 100 hours. 

In our vehicles we run the appropriate Penzoil and change the filter and oil every 3000 miles. 

To me a 25k mile oilchange seems far feched and ignorant, but I am not an oil expert. I get the 3k for everthing from my father. We had a car that we bought new, after 15 years you could still see through the oil at the 3k mile changeout.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 28, 2004)

You should really take a look at the Amsoil. Its a 25,000 mile change interval, Not ignorant. Amsoil sticks behind there product and the people that use it.
Its really good stuff.
Hunter


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hunter _
> *You should really take a look at the Amsoil. Its a 25,000 mile change interval, Not ignorant. Amsoil sticks behind there product and the people that use it.
> Its really good stuff.
> Hunter *




Got a web site? Thats a long time, it would be interesting to see a long term comparison.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 29, 2004)

Take a look at www.amsoil.com.
It has all the specs and info.
Hunter


----------



## Javelin (Mar 29, 2004)

Amzoil is really good stuff! I have used it it works real good! I am currently using another make of synthetic oil in my powerstroke! I have been changing the oil every 50,000 miles and have had zero troubles! I do change my filter every 10,000 and top the oil off. A good quality synthetic oil is defintly woth the price if kept clean!


----------



## bwalker (Mar 29, 2004)

Amsoil is OK, but overpriced in most cases. Superior products can be found cheaper in many cases.
BTW Do you guys know who makes all the synthetic bas eoils for Amsoil? Mobil.


----------



## bwalker (Mar 29, 2004)

> I have been changing the oil every 50,000 miles


 I would love to see that UOA.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xander9727 _
> *I have a gasoline powered stump grinder and I run straight 30wt during the warm months and 15-40wt in the cold months. In my diesels I run 15-40wt year round.
> 
> Ben,
> Let me know by PM if you think I'm off the mark. *



im using staight 30 all year round ..on a 25 hp kohla command engine....


----------



## stihltech (Mar 30, 2004)

*synthetic*

Synthetic may be great stuff, don't know, don't use it.
My question, with these extended change intervals, do they stand behiind you if there is an oil related failure?

I still like to see the oil get changed at 3 to 5000 on a vehicle. There are a lot of acids and other bad things that oil is supposed to keep suspended, but how else are these things going to get out of the motor unless you change the oil and filter?


----------



## Hunter (Mar 30, 2004)

Amsoil stands behind there product and those who use it. They do warranty an oil failure, If it was caused by the oil.

I know I was really worried at first about the 2 stroke oil I use in my modded saws. Everybody said 32:1. So I mixed it up 32:1. Dan Henry told me when he opened my saws up, there was plenty of oil

I also spoke to one of the amsoil engineers about the rpms these saws turn and the mixtures.
I am currently running the Amsoil Dominator 2 stroke oil at 40:1 and have plenty of lubricity.

They have a pro rider(Moto cross) and he runs the oil 40:1. His motor turns more rpm and is alot higher compression than any of my saws
Hunter


----------



## bwalker (Mar 30, 2004)

Dominator aka formula 2000 is garbage. I have seen several motors ran on it that looked terrible. I just did a season long test on a snowmobile using amsoil new injector oil and it was medicore at best, but still light years ahead of dominator.

BTW amsoil tech is a bunch of morons. They recently rewrote their usage charts based inpart because of the hell I gave them for having inaccurate info. At one time they where claiming that AIO(boat oil) was OK for aircooled applications.

QUOTE]They have a pro rider(Moto cross) and he runs the oil 40:1. His motor turns more rpm and is alot higher compression than any of my saws[/QUOTE] 
The only teams that run amsoil are the ones they sponsor and even them I would not be supprised if the used the best available product which isnt dominator. bTWIf you believe a bike turns more rpms than a saw your nuts. I 250 doesnt even come close to the 13,500 rpm my 7900 turns.

BTW would you rather buy a lube from the horses mouth that makes it or from some back yard blender like Amsoil?


----------



## dtw902 (Mar 30, 2004)

I run Amsoil in everything I own. My work car has 296000 miles on it. It is a 1998 jetta TDI (Diesel). Still get 44 mpg, and no abnormal oil use. I change the oil every 25000 and the filter every 12000. 
Dave


----------



## bwalker (Mar 30, 2004)

*25,000 mile drain?*

Quote from adifferant site.
"The 25K mile change is widely regarded as a myth. Amsoil tells you to change twice per year or 25,000 miles with six month filter changes. My used oil analysis for regualr ATM 10W-30 was ugly just after six months and 6,000 miles. I can't imagine what it would look like after one year."


----------



## dtw902 (Mar 30, 2004)

You need to use good filters most of the dirt enters your engine through your air filter. If you use cheap filters then you better change your oil more often. Don't use cheap filters.
Dave


----------



## Hunter (Mar 30, 2004)

Bwalker,
I am sorry I am not a Motor guru. I just have had good luck with some of the Amsoil products and i like some of there stuff. Its not for everybody. We all have our own opinions. I respect the fact that you dont like Amsoil, I do.

As far as the motor cycle motors,
Mike Laracco's bike is cranking around 11,000+ rpm,
The 125's are cranking around 12000-13000 rpm,
The GP bike are cranking around 18,000-19,000 rpm.

As far as a stock 7900, they will crank around 9300 rpm in the cut.

Hunter


----------



## Hunter (Mar 30, 2004)

Forgot one more thing,

Mobil does NOT make anything for Amsoil, No base oils and No Synthetics. Amsoil makes there own stuff. They have been around since 1972.

Hunter


----------



## bwalker (Mar 30, 2004)

> Mike Laracco's bike is cranking around 11,000+ rpms,


 No way. I have tuned many 250 mx bikes and they peak around 9 grand or less. A highly modded 125 will only pull 11 grand, a stock 125 even less. Attached is a dyno chart to prove what I am saying.





> Mobil does NOT make anything for Amsoil, No base oils and No Synthetics. Amsoil makes there own stuff.


 No they do not. They buy their base oils from Exxon-Mobil and their additives from lubrazol. This is the reason that Amsoil is ten years behind mobil in synthetic oil technology. If you want I can got into detail?
Amsoil is a Multi Level Marketing company that blends oils. The do not MFG a single drop of oil.


----------



## bwalker (Mar 30, 2004)

Here a chart for a cr 250 like LaRocco's.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 30, 2004)

Bwalker,
No Problem, Lets just agree to Disagree and leave it at that.
I am really not trying to get into a who knows what match with you. Its a waste of time.
I was just stating the fact that I liked some of the products Amsoil has.
Hunter


----------



## bwalker (Mar 30, 2004)

Hunter, no problem. Just dont post BS and pass it off as fact.
BTW would your liking Amsoil have anyhting to do with you selling it? I have never heard a Amsoil salesman admit that their product was nayhting other than the best on the market. I dont sell anyhting so i have no ax to grind.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 30, 2004)

Ben,
You are always right and always will be. I am nobody and dont want to be.
As far as selling amsoil, Never sold a drop of it. Only reason I am a dealer is cause I use the product and it was the cheapest way for me to get the product. I never said they were the best. There are alot of great products out there,Amsoil just happens to be the one I have had great succes with. You can use and like whatever you want, its a free world.
Have a good night,
Hunter


----------



## Hunter (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL!!!!
You want some soap?

I am so closed minded.LOL
Just cause other AS members do not like somethin, doesnt mean it will not work for me or someone else, Its like saying FORD is better than Chevy or Stihl is beter than Husqvarna. Its just opinions, we all have them just like alot of other things.
I just stated the fact that the oil worked well for me in my application. You guys use what ever you want. Guess I should have told you that I used Regular Husqvarna 2 stroke oil for 10 years and switched to synthetics in my modded saws. Maybe that would make you all happier.:alien: 
The question was " what oil do you use in your stump Grinder"
Again, I said, I use Amsoil, Sorry some people do not like it and some are the authority on it. I use it and have had good success with it.
Its not for everybody! 
Ill say it again, since I am so closed minded. There are alot of good products out there, find the one that works for you. 
LOL!


Lets go fishin! LOL 

Hunter


----------



## dtw902 (Mar 31, 2004)

It is just the smart thing to do if your going to use Amsoil. Amsoil is not a backyard blender they have been in business since 1972, long before some here where born. (sounds fishy to become a dealer to buy amsoil). Then don't use your business acount to buy saw chain or shop around to get the best deal on your next saw just walk in and pay full retail. Its all about staying in business pinch penny's and do what you think is best for your business. Amsoil works for me I have had no oil related problems. My work car has 296000, so I'm talking long term also. If you don't use good filters it won't matter much what kind of oil you run. Do some research and run what ever kind of oil you want, its a free country. The question was (what oil do you run in your stump grinder). Then you leave a reply and somone jumps all over you. They are all opinions unless we have a stable full of chemical engineers here. So I stick with my answer I use Amsoil they have a full line up of syn oil, tranny fluid, grease, and so on, some products are hard to find from the other company's. Only my opinion from long term use of there products.
Dave


----------



## bwalker (Mar 31, 2004)

> Amsoil is not a backyard blender they have been in business since 1972,


Amsoil total lube business isnt even dot on a computer screen compared to the biggies like E-M, Shell, Chevron-Phillips.
If you want to keep using a over priced, undervalued product go ahead. There are better products out there. Do some research for yourself.


----------



## dtw902 (Mar 31, 2004)

Just because they are large corps does that make them better, I have done research, lets hear what oil you use and if your oil analysis is so bad after 6 months what is causing the contamination. Like I stated I like Amsoil. You use what ever you like and leave it at that. If you are the expert then start your own oil blending company and sell your product, you'll find that if you don't have all the corp money it will be tough. I find it hard to believe that a company could stay in business 34 years and not do somthing right. Just my thoughts I'm sure you will have a good response to this as for me lunch is over I have tree"s to work on ( if all my engines are not seized  just kidding ).
Dave


----------



## bwalker (Mar 31, 2004)

> Just because they are large corps does that make them better


 No? Wh0 has more money for R&D Exxon mobil or Amsoil?



> lets hear what oil you use


 In the inwter I use Mobil Delvac 1
or Petro Canada 5w40. This is for a dodge diesel BTW.
in the summer I use delvac or delo 15w40. Drain interval varries, but I have went 15k on both of the 5w40's with excellany results and 10k on the dino 15w40. The Cummins diesel is very easy on oil and has a 3 gallon capacity



> find it hard to believe that a company could stay in business 34 years and not do somthing right.


 Amsoil formula for succes is a good sales pitch and gullable people. 

BTW you seem to be of the oppinion that dirt is the only thing that fowls oil. This is completley in correct as even oem filters do a fine job of keeping dirt out of the motors. What about water level, soot level, nitration, oxidation,particulate level, tbn depletion, aw and detergent additive levels?


----------



## Crofter (Mar 31, 2004)

*Pinesol in Diesel, Marvel Mystery Oil, Amsol, Copper Bracelets, Magnets,*

In this case I'm with Ben: A good sales pitch and gullible people. Its mostly the feel good effect. If it is a bit pricey, hey you deserve the best! (psychology)

Don't eat that 'arry, thats 'orse thit!

Frank


----------

